# powerbook bloqué au 1er janvier 1970 impossible à changer



## chryseis (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

Mon powerbook s'est éteint pcq ma batterie était morte et comme j'ai deux batteries j'ai voulu mettre la 2e, ms l'ordi n'etait pas éteint éteint...La petite lumiere blanche clignotait ms j'ai qd même changé la batterie..
Depuis chaque fois que j'allume j'ai le message d'erreur disant que je suis à une date anterieure  à mars 2001 et je ne peux plus accéder à date et heure pour la changer. Ca plante. Les preferences systemes marchent pr tout le reste ms rien ne s'allume pr date et heure, j'ai un foutu rapport d'erreur.

J'ai essayé de réparer les autorisations à partir de onyx (sans résultat) et à partir de mon cd livré avec mon mac. Sans succès.... 

Que dois- je faire pour récupérer ma fonction date et heure et mettre mon ordi à l'heure de janvier 2009! C'est pas sympa la nouvelle année pr mon petit powerbook coincé en 1970 

Merci à vous...

Chrys.


----------



## anneee (31 Décembre 2008)

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1431?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## Pascal_TTH (31 Décembre 2008)

Il faut éventuellement chercher du côté de la remise à zero de la NVRAM et/ou PMU. Mais il vaut mieux attendre une confirmation de qqu qui s'y connait plus. Il se peut aussi que la pile qui est sur la carte mère se soit complètement vidée lors du retrait de la batterie principale avec le portable en veille.


----------

